# Latex enamel paint question



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Trying to paint some baseboard with latex enamel high gloss. Boards were pre primed from store and I ran steel wool and tax cloth over them. Question is, its not wanting smooth out. Could it be the heat outside. Did it about 930 this evening in the garage. Would thinning it with a bit of water help it spread out and smooth up.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Need to add this and do not thin.









*Floetrol®For Latex Paint*


Makes latex paints and primers flow more smoothly
Eliminates brush and roller marks
Improves the coverage of most paints
Extends dry time so you can create finishing effects or correct mistakes
Lubricates paint to reduce wear and tear on spray guns


----------



## mark500 (May 2, 2012)

I agree with jtburf. There is no need of thinning it and also it isn't the issue of heat because very high temperature is required.

___________________
basement renovations :fish:


----------



## Truckpeddler (May 30, 2012)

I have used a airless rig to spray the baseboards before cutting and installing. leaves a little nailhole filling and corner caulking but overall gloss finish is better with little or no brush marks. Also can use a HVLP rig with similar results.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

what type airless did you use. what is HVLP rig, i know its high volume low pressure, but unfamilure with that type set up. are these something you can maybe rent and spray in an inclosed garage maybe hang some plastic to enclose a "spray booth" type thing. finished the room i was doing, but may do the rest of the house with this new base board. and painint was the worst part of it.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't use latex on wood EVER.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

mud minnow n switch blade said:


> Don't use latex on wood EVER.


What the hell are you talking about? My dad was a house painter for 53 years. The paint has gone through many changes and doesnt flow out or work as well as it used to.


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

That's why I said use oil based braniac, its designed for wood. No matter what the can says, latex paints aren't good on wood. They take forever (if ever) to cure and it's nearly impossible to get a smooth finish. Boom



Bottomsup said:


> What the hell are you talking about? My dad was a house painter for 53 years. The paint has gone through many changes and doesnt flow out or work as well as it used to.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

mud minnow n switch blade said:


> That's why I said use oil based braniac, its designed for wood. No matter what the can says, latex paints aren't good on wood. They take forever (if ever) to cure and it's nearly impossible to get a smooth finish. Boom


You dont know jack brainiac! 50 years plus experience and we have no problem with latex on wood. Hmmm?


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

jtbuff has the right idea. With a latex paint you will need to use Floetrol. Oil based paints will show less brush strokes and you can even use Penetrol, the equivalent to Floetrol but made for oil based paints that will help eliminate brush strokes. Sherwin Williams has a good paint that is latex that does lay out very well and is self leveling. Proclassic Waterbased, is a good product, but it is very thick. Proclassic Oil based is self leveling as well and is a very good paint for woodwork, probably the best on the market. I am not a know it all, just worked for SWP for quite a while as a Manager. Hope this helps.


----------



## slinginplastic (Jan 27, 2012)

also...be careful with humidity levels, high humidity levels will cause paint to do all sorts of crazy stuff. If you are painting in a garage, close the doors and if you have a window unit in the garage turn it on. It will help to decrease the humidity.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

a high quality brush and flowtroll if insist on using latex, I suggest you wipe off that latex and go with oil base and add penitroll. You will regrett that latex after a few months


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I guess things never change. I painted during the summer for a school district and I was taught to use oil based with penetrol on wood with long strokes


----------

